# Gas powered Ridgid 1000



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Has anyone used the gas powered Ridgid 1000 rodder. Right now I mainly rod 6" residential sewers. I figured I could use this machine for homes with clean outs in front yard. Thx for your input.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Has anyone ever used the rules here at this forum? The one where an introduction 1st is mandatory?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The K1000 is for professionals.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade. Start here>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

What's up fellow plumbers. A little about myself. I'm a sewer contractor now. Plumber for 15 years. I guess I like the poo more. I am a ridgid fan. I have k50, k60, k1500, k1750 and k3100. I know that no one tool does every job. Thus my question. Getting a great deal on k1000 but would like to know its capabilities.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

My website alldrainsewer.com.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Yep


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> What's up fellow plumbers. A little about myself. I'm a sewer contractor now. Plumber for 15 years. I guess I like the poo more. I am a ridgid fan. I have k50, k60, k1500, k1750 and k3100. I know that no one tool does every job. Thus my question. Getting a great deal on k1000 but would like to know its capabilities.


I believe they are asking you to make an introduction in the "Introduction" forum.

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> What's up fellow plumbers. A little about myself. I'm a sewer contractor now. Plumber for 15 years. I guess I like the poo more. I am a ridgid fan. I have k50, k60, k1500, k1750 and k3100. I know that no one tool does every job. Thus my question. Getting a great deal on k1000 but would like to know its capabilities.


Good enough of an intro for me. Nice website and FB page. the k1000 is overkill imo. Not sure if the 5/16 rod will make the 1/8 bends as the k1000 is designed for straight sewer mains...man hole to man hole.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Outta curiousity.....why not use the k1500? Why do you need a bigger machine?


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Need for speed. Plus for a grand. Never may get a deal like this again.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Buy a warthog for your 3100 instead.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

This looks kinda your intro, a bit different but work so Welcome aboard!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

K1000 is made to spine 3/8 solid rods from manhole to manhole. Granted they make a 3/8 rod with the standard end to fit the other rods and the other end a male 1 1/4" end but that is for using the 1 1/4" cutters. Using this machine to spin 1 1/4 cable is a bad idea since it is a direct drive with a transmission. It doesn't nearly get to the RPM's of a K1500 which is designed to spin the 1 1/4" cables. 

You are better of spending the money on a generator, unless you do lots of manhole to manhole work.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks. Cool. Won't get it. But i heard warthog nozzle will not work with 3100, because of lack of gpm. If so what size should I get?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Thanks. Cool. Won't get it. But i heard warthog nozzle will not work with 3100, because of lack of gpm. If so what size should I get?


Get the root ranger nozzle, it will work and does a great job.

Here is the K1000 in operation. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2vsvFDZLWU


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Thanks. Cool. Won't get it. But i heard warthog nozzle will not work with 3100, because of lack of gpm. If so what size should I get?


It'll work but not for roots. Works great on grease and presenting clean pipe for inspections. Yeah the root ranger if you don't have one, that's where it's at. The root ranger is so effective I've never needed a trailer jetter.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Yea I think a trailer jet is a bit much for the 6" residential sewers in Chicago. I've encountered situations where the root ranger could not clear thick root penetrations without the help of the k1500 first. So I always carry both machines to a Jetter job. Twice the work. Jetting is suppose to be easier.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

You all have a red van as well? If so I seen you flying down I355


----------

